# Gigabyte GTX 760 WindForce OC 2 GB



## W1zzard (Jun 25, 2013)

Gigabyte is launching the new GTX 760 with their WindForce 3X triple-fan cooler. The card is also overclocked out of the box, which provides a nice performance boost over the reference design.

*Show full review*


----------



## DarkOCean (Jun 25, 2013)

It's $260 here GIGABYTE GV-N760OC-2GD GeForce GTX 760 2GB 256-bit... not $250.


----------



## Silver (Jun 25, 2013)

Thank you for the review, W1zzard~!

So, Gigabytes has a good OC Model, while not running to hot compare to the rest.

It's worth going for OC, if anyone plan to go for a 1080 display.

I wonder how much GTX 760 Ti will go for, if it turn out to be $299 than you might want spend that extra $50 and buy that. Though, it will be a long wait...


----------



## Naito (Jun 25, 2013)

I wonder if modifying the BIOS and increase the power target and voltage, would allow for a much higher OC, since it uses what appears to be a reference GTX 680 board. My GTX 670 has the exact same board as the GTX 680, but is configured to use 25W less for power target.


----------



## Hilux SSRG (Jun 25, 2013)

Great review.  Looks like the gtx760 may hit the sweet spot for many people at approx. $250.


----------



## anubis44 (Jun 30, 2013)

Lack of a 3GB frame buffer and the fact that flashing the 7950 bios to 1050MHz core/1400MHz memory took about 5 minutes and produces a noticeably faster card, plus free games with the 7950 makes this card look much less appealing.


----------



## gasolin (Sep 27, 2013)

Silver said:


> Thank you for the review, W1zzard~!
> 
> So, Gigabytes has a good OC Model, while not running to hot compare to the rest.
> 
> ...



No gtx 760 ti, gtx 760 replaces the gtx 660 ti do you want something cheaper it's gtx  650 ti or gtx 660


----------



## Sadjad Maddah (Feb 8, 2015)

In this review we have: "The card requires one 6-pin and one 8-pin PCI-Express power connector."

But on GPU database's at "http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b2159/gigabyte-gtx-760-windforce-3x-oc.html"
we have:
"Power Connectors:2x 6-pin"
So we have conflict here lol!!!


----------

